
Mining in Space Could Lead to Conflicts on Earth - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-mining-in-space-could-lead-to-conflicts-on-earth
======
SCAQTony
The advantages of space mining would eliminate dirty mines on earth and there
are no shortages of asteroids to fight over. From Space.com:

"...Most asteroids lie in a vast ring between the orbits of Mars and Jupiter.
This main asteroid belt holds more than 200-asteroids larger than 60-miles
(100 km) in diameter. Scientists estimate the asteroid belt also contains
between 1.1 million and 1.9 million asteroids larger than 1km (3,281 feet) in
diameter and millions of smaller ones...."

[https://www.space.com/51-asteroids-formation-discovery-
and-e...](https://www.space.com/51-asteroids-formation-discovery-and-
exploration.html)

